# Happy Birthday, Cuchuflete



## AngelEyes

*Happy Birthday, Cuchuflete!*​ 
*You're always entertaining, always informative - *
*still, a lot of the time I don't understand one word you write.*
*But I love to learn*
*and you've certainly been a good teacher.*
*So thanks a lot*
*And I hope you have a wonderful day.*​ 
​ 
_Out of all the forum members here,_
_you're the one I still can't figure out. _​ 
_Damn irritating, it is..._​ 
​ 
*Your fellow Interlochen singer*​ 
*AngelEyes*​


----------



## Vanda

_



Out of all the forum members here,you're the one I still can't figure out. 

Click to expand...

_Angel, yet the answer is so simple: here.​*Parabéns, Guru! Feliz muitos aniversários!*

*Que você continue nos deixando *

*pasmados com tanta sabedoria e conhecimento por *

*muitos e muitos anos ainda!  Sem direito a férias!*​


----------



## bibliolept

Happy birthday, indeed.

Very glad to have you performing your magic here.


----------



## Tampiqueña

* ¡Feliz cumpleaños Cuchu! *

Espero que pases un día muy feliz.

Un abrazo grande


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Bon voyage on the beginning of your new trip around the sun!

happy birthday,
Chaska


----------



## ILT

¡Feliz cumpleaños Cuchu!
Deseándote que las frambuesas y las moras estén hoy más bonitas que de costumbre, para festejar contigo este día tan especial.

Mira qué sonriente saliste en esta foto, je je je

U&I


----------



## Angel.Aura

Tanti auguri Cuchu!


----------



## alexacohen

Dearest Cuchu,

I'm not quite sure today is still today and I don't even know what today is today.

But I wish you happiness today, and tomorrow, and all the days of your life.

S.


----------



## ewie

_Questa messatgem vos es traita in una mextura de totos els llenguos qu'el Senior Cuchi clema fablar, mas no fabla pas veritábilement._

*Úf ~ duas vezes in un saoul dia! ~ ché les anus passem rapitament!*
*Seriosment, Cuchie suíti, felitz aniversidad again.*
*Tu ventillatore numbero uno*
*~ewie*

Anglice: _This message is brought to you in a cunning combination of all the languages over which our Beloved Cuch has complete mastery._
_You don't look a day over 40 80 12 whatever, sweetie. How the time drags on into eternityflies when we are listening to your wise words._
_Your number one PITA elevator fan_
_~ewie_


----------



## emma42

Happy Birthday, Cuchuflete.
Going up Arnold for a celebratory cuppa tea?


----------



## ewie

emma42 said:


> Going up Arnold for a celebratory cuppa tea?


I cannot _begin_ to imagine what this means, M42, though it sounds filthy.


----------



## avok

ewie said:


> I cannot _begin_ to imagine what this means, M42, though it sounds filthy.


 
Ewie for you everything sounds filthy! 

and "Mutlu Yıllar Kuku"!!!!!! which means "Happy birthday Cuchu!!!" Are you yet 32! a new beginning hmmmm.


----------



## emma42

Ewie.  Arnold is a place in Nottinghamshire, you obscene Mancunian.

Dear Lord Cuchu, I apologise for the ordure which is the content of some of my countrymen's minds.


----------



## ewie

emma42 said:


> Ewie ... you obscene Mancunian.


I say! that's a little bit out of _ordure_, M42.


----------



## Outsider

Happy Birthday, Cuchuflete!


----------



## Fernita

Estimadísimo Sr. Cuchuflete:

Espero que haya festejado con mucha alegría su cumpleaños. Me imagino que así fue porque ya son tantos los años que tiene, que seguro que aprendió a festejar como corresponde.

Lo saludo muy atentamente y quedo a la espera de noticias suyas a la brevedad.

Sin otro particular, también espero que envíe, por correo especial, un pedazo de torta, una botella de champagne o lo que haya quedado por ahí.







La Chirpeta Fernititititititta.


----------



## sokol

¡Feliz cumpleaños, Cuchuflete!

May you burst into a thousand bucks*), as we Austrians use to say when wishing good luck. 

*) Quid for those of the British English persuasion.


----------



## Trisia

Happy Birthday, Cuchu.


----------



## cuchuflete

**Warm thanks to all of you!
¡Muchas gracias a todos vosotros!***

*
Late as usual, but this time for a good cause... (for me at least, and for the mosquitoes who enjoyed my company). I spent my birthday in good company, eating fresh raspberries while digging and transplanting and hybridizing daylilies.  Now I return to the fellowship of you lovely WR foreros (la pandilla de locos amitosos).

Angel_E_yes–  Many thanks.  While you were an Interlochen warbler, I was playing the contrabass clarinet—that funny thing that looks like the plumber's leftovers, with a big reed on the end.  Nice sharing mysticism and wordplay with you.  That makes two who don't understand half of what I write.   

Prezada Vandinha, "Sem direito o não, preciso das férias" ---Qxufleite Matuto Caipira
Um abraço forte p'ra você.  E muito chocolate também.

Fellow magician bibliolept- Warm thanks.  I enjoy you magic shows.

Gracias Tampiqueña  

Gulp!  Chaska, are you in cahoots with AngelEyes, or is this a random celestial greeting you've sent.
Un abrazo grande, con frambuesa.

Reina Rana, ¡Cuando llegas para compartir la cosecha?  El joven parece más a tu hijo que a este viejo jardinero.

Laura, grazie tante.

Estimada y bienquerida Alexa, mi compañera en Quevedismso y otros delitos logoríficxos... una sonrisa amplia.  

Dottore Yúster, de Català ni pito, pero tomo esta oportunidad para agradecer a vuesa merced toda la chispa que habéis proporcionado a este lugar ameno.  

To the lady up Arnold (whatever that may mean in the King's English), warmest greetings.  Tchu haavve tu esplane me esomping about dees Ahhrnolt.  He is gobernador de califloría, methinks.

Gretings avok!  I haven't seen 32 of anything lately, except Ewester posts in sore need of deletion, but if you promise to chastise him in Turco, I'll just enjoy the ride.  

Muito obrigado Outsider!

Querida Chirpeta,   ¡Siempre te hace falta pegarme una torta?    Sí, los años son muchos, pero la balada de Dexter Gordon sigue.  

Sokol, thanks for the message, bursting with bucks and squids.  Think I'll make some olla podrida with them. 

Many thanks Trisia!  




​*

*​


----------



## TrentinaNE

Am I too late?

Buon Compleanno, cuchu!  Tanti auguri!

Elisabetta


----------



## silvia fernanda

Un poco tarde, pero llegué,feliz cumple Cuchu.
Un abrazo
Silvia


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Los amigos de mis amigos son mis amigos. Y por ello me uno, de vagón de cola, o de farolillo rojo, o de coche escoba, a sus felicitaciones.


----------



## turi

Cuchuflete.

I do not know you but I have read a lot of what you have written. You seem to have a good word for everyone.  May you keep delivering kindness in the same way you have done up to now!!.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!, PER MOLTS ANYS!!

Juan


----------



## UVA-Q

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Los amigos de mis amigos son mis amigos. Y por ello me uno, de vagón de cola, o de farolillo rojo, o de coche escoba, a sus felicitaciones.


 
 A falta de elocuencia en mis palabras, tomo las de éste tan querido señor. 

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Jaén

The last (for now only, I know), but not the least!

Mis mejores deseos a una gran persona en este foro. No sólo hoy, sino todos los días de su vida.

A brindar!

Alberto Jaén.


----------



## cuchuflete

Mmmm...¿qué podríamos ofrecer a estas estimadas señoras y nobles caballeros?

Os espero muchas palabras interesantes, y fruta dulce aunque tardía. 

Elisabetta, Silvia Fernanda, Manuel G. Rey, turissa, UVA-Q, Jaén...  Muchas gracias a todos.  

Un abrazo,
cuchu


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Cuchuflete. Un poco tarde, pero bueno, traigo unas cervecitas para compensar (como no sabía cual te gusta, traigo unas de tu tierra )

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## GEmatt

Belated birthday wishes from across the pond, cuchu!
GEmatt


----------



## Arrius

http://www.linternaute.com/femmes/cartes/envoi/838480/9236323779/370/viva-la-fiesta.shtml

*I'm not sure if this will work, so Many Happy Returns, in any case!*
Arrius


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Antes que nada le hago la reverencia...
Y...bueh! 5 días no es tanto realmente, por lo menos no llega a semana...y además lo importante es el cariño y el respeto que se te tiene... ...y no sigo...

Le envio este viejo halago, que seguro será un buen ragalo para usted...


> Para quienes se sientan adictos a WR....
> El primer paso consiste en reconocer la existencia de un ser superior cuyo nombre es Cuchuflete...


 
(aleCcowaN- agosto 2006)

Un Abrazo Sr. Cuchu...se le aprecia mucho.

Que siga cumpliendo muchos años más y compartiendolos con nosotros 

Rosangelus


----------



## krolaina

Pues con el permiso de Manu, yo también le robo las palabras para desear al alma de los foros un muy feliz cumpleaños, con retraso, eso sí, pero con todo cariño.

Happy birthday a vuesa merced.

(¿Me dejarías escribir en los foros como en pleno S.XVI?


----------



## Mirlo

*Aunque tarde, *
*muchísimas felicidades y espero que la hayas pasado a todo hogar!!!*


​


----------



## Vampiro

Llego tarde, como siempre...
Pero te deseo lo mejor.  Eres una de las grandes personas dentro de WR.
Un abrazo.


----------



## romarsan

¡Un momentito!
No me cerreis la fiesta que quiero unos segundos para desearle lo mejor a Cuchu, en el dia de su cumple y en todos los demás días de su vida.

Un abrazo
Rosalía

Late Trentina? and what about me?


----------



## Eugin

There will always be someone later than oneself... 

Apologize, please, my delay, dear Cuchuflin, you know it was not intentional, but let me wish you the happiest of the years and many, many other birthdays to celebrate with friends and loved ones.

With all my admiration, 

Eugin


----------



## speedier

Belated birthday greetings Cuchuflete and here's to many more of them doing what you do best.

On the positive side, I suppose that you could treat this as a very early congratulations for next year's birthday.

Seriously, all the very best, and keep up the good work.

Speedier


----------

